# Vinyl Decal Stickers Transfer Tape Help



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

Greeting All,

We started making vinyl decal last fall. We never keep too many on hand. Mostly make to order. Well with summer her I've notice that the transfer tape on thedecals tends to bubble and warp in the heat. Were going to a festival in Auguast and wanted to take along some decals.

Anyone have some suggestions on the best tranfer tape to use to keep the decals n better shape in the heat.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

We use a clear transfer tape for small decals so folks can see what the image is. My suggestion is to keep them out of the sun and humidity. They will curl and bubble in direct sunlight.


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah. I use R Tape clear platic tape as well. I realize keeping them out of direc sun but i can some in a dark room that got warm becasue I hadn't fired up the air conditioner. And they still started to curl so i was hoping someone had an idea if A better clear tape would help.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Even with the bubble and curl they still work fine. Just squeegee them down again and they will work!


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Even with the bubble and curl they still work fine. Just squeegee them down again and they will work!


 
Yeah but its harder to try to sell them at a booth if they look like crap. :O) So were looking for a better method


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

easystreet said:


> Yeah but its harder to try to sell them at a booth if they look like crap. :O) So were looking for a better method


Can you store them under a flat heavy object like a brick (or phone books) to keep them flat?

You could also store them without the app. tape applied until you are ready to take them to the show.


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

John S said:


> Can you store them under a flat heavy object like a brick (or phone books) to keep them flat?
> 
> You could also store them without the app. tape applied until you are ready to take them to the show.


 
Well I figured I would just do a banner with a decal and number on it to display. But three days in 80 to 100 degree heat wont be easy to store them.

and apperance is key to promote our business.


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

I use R tape (among others as well). It seems mine doesnt perform well onless I keep it in plastic. If I dont, I sometimes have the same problem. Not sure if its any help, but it might be a factor. Good Luck!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

When an event is over we just stack em up in the bins to keep them flat. If they are real bad I will just put a heavy stack of books on them when we get back from an event. If you think you are going to keep pre-cuts pristine forget it. People look through those bins like possed zombies and they screw more decals up than the elements.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate the clear transfer tape. We will be doing our first show next month and plan to display our stickers on a dark piece of plexiglass (clear plexiglass with a dark background). If someone wants one, I will hand it out with the Pro-tape (paper) already applied. Granted, we only have a dozen or so designs, but that way they know what it looks like applied, but they will not get handed something that looks bad.

The ones we sell in our online store go out on the paper tape as well.

Eric


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

JPD said:


> I hate the clear transfer tape. We will be doing our first show next month and plan to display our stickers on a dark piece of plexiglass (clear plexiglass with a dark background). If someone wants one, I will hand it out with the Pro-tape (paper) already applied. Granted, we only have a dozen or so designs, but that way they know what it looks like applied, but they will not get handed something that looks bad.
> 
> The ones we sell in our online store go out on the paper tape as well.
> 
> Eric


I was going to have a couple banners up with a sample of each applied to it. So with the paper tape do you overlap the tape to the back to keep it form rolling. Paper tape doen't seem to adhere well to the wax backing.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I either put them in between two cut pieces of thin cardboard, or I put them in an envelope that fits them with a description and application instructions. We will probably do the same for the show. When it comes out of either, it normally lays flat. I do not apply it to the backside.

Part of my instructions is to rub the application tape side before peeling, but it really doesn't matter as long as the application tape is in good shape.

Eric


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you only have 12 or so designs having a display is fine and you can sell them one at a time. We stock bins full of decals....at least three on the tables for folks to rumage through. It really keeps people in front of your booth and interested. The loss from weather etc. is kind of a non issue. I go through the bins after an event and just chunk out the bad decals. If you manage your vinyl scraps the decals you produce are basically free. The decal bins are very profitable...load them up and keep em stocked.


----------

